# 1 year old male pit bull is suddenly aggressive.



## slg.murray (Oct 23, 2012)

My husband and I have a one year old pit bull and a three year old lab mix. The dogs love each other to pieces and virtually have never had an issue...until last week. Our pit has gotten extremely aggressive towards our other dog and they have been getting into little fights at least 3-5 times a day EVERY day!! Our lab mix is an alpha and refuses to back down and our pit will eventually submit to her or just run and hide. Does anyone know what might be causing this?! I'm taking Diesel(pit) to the vet this week and I've contacted a trainer. I talked to the shelter we adopted him from about his siblings behavior and one of his sisters was aggressive but she stopped after some professional training. I'm at my wits end and refuse to give up on him...but it's getting harder everyday.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You really should have done some research before getting this breed, if so you would have learned about DA , dog aggression. I would use the search at the top of this page and type in DA and read the threads on it. This is normal for this breed and typically you can see this change at 10 months - 2years but some can be earlier or later, she is right in that window. I would never trust her alone and if in my home I would not chance them together again. I find after 1 fight they are bound to fight again. I would crate train if you havent yet, and learn to do the crate rotate system. Really not hard to do and they will be just fine with it. People often humanize there dogs and feel they need doggy friends when they really don't. I have some who are DA and some who can get along fine we manage just fine, everyone gets free time. If you exercise them often it helps. A trainer will help you manage this and be able to walk in peace without her freaking out ect but do not trust them if they tell you this can be cured. Managed yes , cured no.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

DA, dog agression, can show itself at any age, usually when a dog is starting to mature more. You have to take into consideration that much like a beagle, that despite is no training, will stick its nose to the ground and sniff out some squirrels, a pit even if it's raised as a "pet" may still have instinctual agression towards other animals. There its really nothing that you can do with a "trainer" that will truly be able to get rid of true DA. A dog that is hot, will always be hot, sounds like it's time for you to invest in a breakstick, and a few crates to crate and rotate. Good luck!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dog aggression is expected and okay for the American Pit Bull Terrier.. Its the only dog that can go right from wrangling bull, hogs, or laying at your feet straight into the []. Its the entire DNA make up and design of the dog. TO BE RAW CANINE.. Study wolves, then purify all the traits of the wolf that allow it to over come all obstacles even another gladiator. This is what the APBT is. Get you a book by Richard F. Stratton, to really understand what you have and why the only true American dog is so mis understood.

Alpha or no alpha.. You've adopted a dog who has been designed to be a professional boxer (fighter) boxing is fighting in a bouted ring or box, thus boxing. Put him in an environment with a couple of dogs calling him out and taunting him. Do you think he's gonna fight?

1. ... YOUR THE ALPHA and your husband and children if you have any.. 
2. ... feed them all at the same time in seperate bowls, and make them sit and wait for it correct ANY movements and if things get hairy.. DONT FALTER.. KEEP YOUR COOL.. The HUMAN is the MASTER. Set the bowls down on the counter out of sight and reach and COMMAND THEM to SIT .. speak all in authority.. Use the AHT (AT) harsh sound to break any thought and movement not FOCUSED on you. They will sit better if you train them to sit for praise and a ball and practice drop it so they know what you mean when they get into a serious fight. So then at feeding time, its that much more organized (easier). 
3. Don't ever expect an American Pit Bull Terrier to not want to fight. YES there are pit fighting dogs that have been and are just fine around other male dogs even strange male dogs. Just like a professional boxer in a bar full of fighters. No different. Its all just under the surface, though. The best bet you have is to find a goal that gets them to work together. See your the alpha because they're spatting over the right to be praised by ya'll first and to be by ya'll first,. ALOT of high end dogs go through this and its NOT confined to the APBT. YOUR the ALPHA don't let them play fight to ruff and don't allow any agression. Your voice is the big stick... NO FEAR they can hear it feel it and smell it, and will both begin to fight each other FOR YOU. COMMAND in CALM ASSERTIVENESS..

LAST BUT NOT LEAST.. EVERYONE GETS A CRATE... 50 bucks each and they all KNOW where their "room" is. Use it when guests come over, use it when you want some peace in walking through YOUR home. Use it to let them enjoy their bones, and use it to settle any BS that gets to out of hand.

Always time for loving and playing with our pets even in between commands REMEMBER when your commanding your dogs keep the: Puny dog demeanor, because your the alpha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job on trying to find a trainer. I have gone through 3. Do research on them. Dog aggression can not be cured but it can be managed. Never ever leave them alone together. I don't think any breed should be left to fend for themselves without you there to supervise, not just bully breeds.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I won't preach about the DA issue, as everyone posting before me has already touched on that subject. I will highly recommend to separate your dogs immediately and keep them separated from here on out, unless you're right there to supervise them. Even still, I wouldn't chance it. This breed is not for the average person, especially when faced with DA. Don't give up on him, just take the necessary precautions to ensure that there is no further contact between the two. If you don't have a crate already, I suggest you invest in one and start crate training both of them immediately. If you have to, use spare rooms and baby gates to separate them if neither one is a jumper. Baby gates serve no purpose if your dog knows he can jump them. However, I would still rather have a crate than a baby gate. Glad you're seeking a trainer to help you fight this battle. It's always easier when you have help from an experienced point of view.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Crates or kennel is the only way since your pitbull is acting like it is suppose to. Your going to have to keep them separated as everyone else has stated.. Especially if you have small children as you would not want them to have to try and break up a fight an wounded by the altercation. 

Perhaps, it is time to move one of the pets outdoors if it becomes to much handle them both indoors for you or other members of the family.


----------



## slg.murray (Oct 23, 2012)

We do have him in a crate when were not home because among other things he's a major chewer. They always used to play all the time together and still do on occasion. It seems to always be food related and they are fed at the same time and in separate bowls on opposite sides of the room. He just seems different lately...he's normally very cuddly but lately he's just been going off to be by himself. He still is affectionate towards me and my husband but just gets awkward/aggressive when our other dog comes near us. We did do research before we got him but nobody we talked to who has a pit or any of the information online said they were considered to do well in only dog households which was why we got him. As far as we know, his mother is pit but they're unsure of what the father was. It's impossible to keep the two dogs separated at all times - our house isn't very big and that's just not how we want our dogs to live their lives. If he has to go to a family that can offer him an only dog household, that will be the end result if nothing else works. I will be devastated but we have to decide what's best for our dogs and keeping them both somewhere that they don't feel comfortable together would be selfish on our part. I appreciate all of the feedback.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You HAVE him in a crate.. what about the others? they're all in the house and they are all dogs.. Crate them all when not in your presence .. not just him because this is showing the other dogs better but yet the APBT may get more attention or what ever the situation, you need to project them both as equal neither the alpha. If nothing else crate them both when you crate one.

its perfectly humane to crate your dog 6-8hrs a day.. anything more is pushing it dogs are designed to pee alot so even keeping them in the house more than that is asking for problems. Dogs aren't supposed to pee once a day or twice a day at 10min intervals, they should be able to hit the grass about 4 times a day to be honest but this is not conducive to the American way of life. So while your at work, and away crate them both. If you need to crate one at night, crate them both. If they are both the same sex this is a good part of the jealousy issues and them spatting for role. Don't be afraid of yourself or the dogs. Just handle it. Do ... or Do not.. there is no try


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

slg.murray said:


> If he has to go to a family that can offer him an only dog household, that will be the end result if nothing else works. I will be devastated but we have to decide what's best for our dogs and keeping them both somewhere that they don't feel comfortable together would be selfish on our part. I appreciate all of the feedback.


If you just can not do it I understand rehoming. However do you really think crate and rotate is worse on your dogs than him having to leave his family and home because you didn't know what comes natural to his breed?

I am not trying to be hard on you, but to me just homing a dog because you choose not to adjust your ways to accommodate the lives you decided to bring into your home is more selfish.

I didn't do my research when I got into dogs. I had dog fights before I realized they couldn't be kept together. I did what was needed to keep my dogs safe and here I am 12+ years later currently with 9 dogs who all are happy and well cared for regardless of crating.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats how dog end up in the pound or shelter to begin with. .rehoming.. rehoming ...^^^^^^ rehoming... you got the best dog you could ask for; now be the best dog owners a dog can ask for... its required of anyone with a bulldog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> Thats how dog end up in the pound or shelter to begin with. .rehoming.. rehoming ...^^^^^^ rehoming... you got the best dog you could ask for; now be the best dog owners a dog can ask for... its required of anyone with a bulldog.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
you can rotate dogs out every couple hours if they absolutely won't tolerate each other, but if they are still ok while supervised then
you have to be avoid the food, treats TOYS and anything else that will trigger a fight. They can eat at separate ends of the room with you in between to supervise.......


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing personal but my home is extremely small and I C&R'd. That is a poor excuse as to why you don't want to do it. IMO. It is hard at first but as time goes on it become a natural thing. If you know or think you know he is DA why are you taking the risk of rehoming him. You are passing off a situation onto someone else, instead of dealing with the situation at hand. I used bedrooms/ walk thru baby gates. When I was home we rotated every two hours. Exercised and played during that time. When I wasn't home (no chewers) one was free while the other was placed in "his" room with door closed baby gate closed. We rotated even that so each got free time while away. It is a workable situation if you are willing to do the time to make it a positive experience.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> You really should have done some research before getting this breed, if so you would have learned about DA , dog aggression. I would use the search at the top of this page and type in DA and read the threads on it. This is normal for this breed and typically you can see this change at 10 months - 2years but some can be earlier or later, she is right in that window. I would never trust her alone and if in my home I would not chance them together again. I find after 1 fight they are bound to fight again. I would crate train if you havent yet, and learn to do the crate rotate system. Really not hard to do and they will be just fine with it. People often humanize there dogs and feel they need doggy friends when they really don't. I have some who are DA and some who can get along fine we manage just fine, everyone gets free time. If you exercise them often it helps. A trainer will help you manage this and be able to walk in peace without her freaking out ect but do not trust them if they tell you this can be cured. Managed yes , cured no.


What she said...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

slg.murray said:


> We do have him in a crate when were not home because among other things he's a major chewer. They always used to play all the time together and still do on occasion. *It seems to always be food related and they are fed at the same time and in separate bowls on opposite sides of the room.* He just seems different lately...he's normally very cuddly but lately he's just been going off to be by himself. He still is affectionate towards me and my husband but just gets awkward/aggressive when our other dog comes near us. We did do research before we got him but nobody we talked to who has a pit or any of the information online said they were considered to do well in only dog households which was why we got him. As far as we know, his mother is pit but they're unsure of what the father was. It's impossible to keep the two dogs separated at all times - our house isn't very big and that's just not how we want our dogs to live their lives. If he has to go to a family that can offer him an only dog household, that will be the end result if nothing else works. I will be devastated but we have to decide what's best for our dogs and keeping them both somewhere that they don't feel comfortable together would be selfish on our part. I appreciate all of the feedback.


I live in a 2 bedroom, 2nd floor apartment, and my dogs are crated and rotated. I also have 3 children, all girls. Your first adjustment should be to crate them both while being fed. See the part of your response I put in bold? That's the problem right there. My dogs are both Food Aggressive, and this can be a very real problem, especially when not handled correctly. Your dogs can live comfortably apart from each other in the same home. As long as you do your best to show each of them personal, individual attention and remain the best pack leader you can, then you will not fail your dogs.

My dogs are separated when feeding, when given treats, when given attention, and when working on training. Everything I do with my dogs, I do with them individually, and they're just as happy as being in an only dog home. Believe it or not, my mutt is more DA (dog aggressive) than my APBT is, but they're both able to reside in the same household in peace.

I know a lot of people will cringe at this comparison, but dealing with dogs, especially with aggression issues, is a lot like dealing with multiple children. Each one has their own needs/wants and you have to deal with each one differently. My children each need one on one time with mommy, and I grant them that, just as I do my dogs.

I hope it doesn't come down to you placing your dog in another home, but if you absolutely cannot manage the two together, then I understand. However, I will not be able to understand if you just won't try to handle it and want to take the easy way out. That would be selfish, IMO.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> dog aggression is expected and okay for the American Pit Bull Terrier.. Its the only dog that can go right from wrangling bull, hogs, or laying at your feet straight into the []. Its the entire DNA make up and design of the dog. TO BE RAW CANINE.. Study wolves, then purify all the traits of the wolf that allow it to over come all obstacles even another gladiator. This is what the APBT is. Get you a book by Richard F. Stratton, to really understand what you have and why the only true American dog is so mis understood.
> 
> Alpha or no alpha.. You've adopted a dog who has been designed to be a professional boxer (fighter) boxing is fighting in a bouted ring or box, thus boxing. Put him in an environment with a couple of dogs calling him out and taunting him. Do you think he's gonna fight?
> 
> ...


Bingo. You should of done research on feeding a Bulldog, properly bred or not as this is the most basic of foundation knowledge to understand the genetics behind the "behavior" and proper containment for safety in multiple dog home


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Please give it a try. I understand it may seem overwhelming at first but like everyone said put in some effort and it will work. You made a life time commitment to your dogs. Treat them that way and figure out what works. Like some said they are ok when supervised. Others can never be together. Get a trainer who can teach you their body language so you can recognize when they might be having a bad day. Or anxious and need some space. Once you are able to recognize the triggers and their responses it will not seem as overwhelming.


----------



## slg.murray (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok...for some reason people are thinking that I'm just going to get rid of him before finding a solution. ABSOLUTELY NOT TRUE. I said ONLY as an absolute last resort if nothing else works. Also for the crate and rotate...he cannot be out of his crate unsupervised as he will chew on our wooden furniture and blinds when unsupervised. He is not aggressive 24/7, just has been having spurts of it throughout the day. Last night him and our other dog were laying by each other and played for about 45 minutes inside the house which hasn't happened since last Saturday. They always play outside though which is why I'm thinking it isn't DA. I'm taking him to the vet to see if there's something wrong because he just isn't himself. He goes into his crate and stays there, barely wanting to come out for food and he LOVES to eat. We don't put him in his crate...he goes in there on his own with the door open and just stays there which is so unlike him.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

re read all my posts.. I answered all your questions and and could be problems.. Get another crate  forget about C & R.. CRATE THEM BOTH and give them the freedom you decide they can have; its your home not the dogs.


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

slg.murray said:


> Ok...for some reason people are thinking that I'm just going to get rid of him before finding a solution. ABSOLUTELY NOT TRUE. I said ONLY as an absolute last resort if nothing else works. Also for the crate and rotate...he cannot be out of his crate unsupervised as he will chew on our wooden furniture and blinds when unsupervised. He is not aggressive 24/7, just has been having spurts of it throughout the day. Last night him and our other dog were laying by each other and played for about 45 minutes inside the house which hasn't happened since last Saturday. They always play outside though which is why I'm thinking it isn't DA. I'm taking him to the vet to see if there's something wrong because he just isn't himself. He goes into his crate and stays there, barely wanting to come out for food and he LOVES to eat. We don't put him in his crate...he goes in there on his own with the door open and just stays there which is so unlike him.


I'm not sure if anyone said to leave him out of his crate unsupervised, both dogs should be crated while you are away. And then each dog let out seperatly while you are home and are able to watch them. We rotate all four of our pit bulls, and NEVER leave our pit bulls alone together. When we are not home, each one has their own room they are left in. If we had a smaller house, each one would then have a crate we would leave them in. Two of our females can not even see each other (through a fence or whatever) without a fight breaking out. So, I might even suggest a blanket over the side of the crate they can see each other through. 
And its a GOOD thing that your dog feels comfortable in his crate! Dogs are den animals anyway and should feel like their crate is their home. 
I'm not sure we are thinking you are going to get rid of your dog without trying, but maybe just sad that if the only solution turns out to be crate and rotate you mght get rid of him. True, it's harder to have dogs that need to be crated and rotated, and isn't as easy and having dogs that just 'get along'. But I believe most people that love their dogs and dont' want to uproot their home (because your dogs will still be happy if you have to crate and rotate), can find ways to make it work. I think there are FEW situations where crate and rotate can not be an option for some people. 
Because you took this dog into your home, IMO you do have an obligation to try EVERYTHING to make this work. As others have said, rehoming, could most likely end your dog up in the shelter, where if he is DA will be euthanized..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

slg.murray said:


> Ok...for some reason people are thinking that I'm just going to get rid of him before finding a solution. ABSOLUTELY NOT TRUE. I said ONLY as an absolute last resort if nothing else works. Also for the crate and rotate...he cannot be out of his crate unsupervised as he will chew on our wooden furniture and blinds when unsupervised. He is not aggressive 24/7, just has been having spurts of it throughout the day. Last night him and our other dog were laying by each other and played for about 45 minutes inside the house which hasn't happened since last Saturday. They always play outside though which is why I'm thinking it isn't DA. I'm taking him to the vet to see if there's something wrong because he just isn't himself. He goes into his crate and stays there, barely wanting to come out for food and he LOVES to eat. We don't put him in his crate...he goes in there on his own with the door open and just stays there which is so unlike him.


If you haven't started working with a trainer why are your dogs other at all! It's another accident waiting to happen. Put one pup in the crate for an hour and play with the dog outside the crate. And the rotate, swap dogs and so this while you are home. When you are not home both should be crated. Don't just crate one and not the other. Just rotate until you can hire an experienced trainer who can help you recognize the signs.

And if your pup is acting different he could be becoming a teenager and they usually suck. Or he could be sick. Take him in for tests and see if anything is wrong medically an if not hire a trainer. Stop letting them hang out until you do.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is NORMAL behavior for an APBT or mix. Had you really done your research you'd know to expect this kind of behavior as the dog matures. That's exactly what I was just talking about in another thread. This just makes me so sad. People keep clinging to this "it's all in how you raise them" mentality and denying their genetics. You can raise them with other dogs, love them and treat them like babies but that will in no way stop dog aggression from coming out as the dog matures. This is one of the biggests problems the breed is faced with. People get them and deny their history and genetics and then freak out when they mature and act like bulldogs. If you can't handle a dog with DA then this breed is not for you plain and simple. It's not fair to these dogs that they're given up on rehomed, taken to pounds and shelters or PTS for showing normal breed traits.


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything everyone has said is true I can tell you that if there having small fights now there not gonna stop and will probably get A LOT Nastier sounds to me like he's challenging the other Alpha and believe me he's not gonna back down.The crate and rotate will make your life and there's a lot safer.Someone suggested putting one outside I personally would NEVER have an outside dog don't want to offend anyone who has an outside dog it's just not something I'd suggest.When you take him to the vet I hope he gets a clean bill of health and you ask your vet for suggestion on a good trainer in your area and learn how to become the ALPHA of both your dogs use the C&R method.I think you'll find a system that works for you and your dogs that your comfortable withup:I would start right away and do your best to prevent anymore tiffsupruns:I I know you got upset with some of the re-homing comments and I hope you mean it when you say that getting rid of him is the LAST resort cause honestly when I read your comment about having a small house and not wanting your dogs to live there lives that way, about trying the C&R it seamed to me you already expect on finding him a new home.Sorry but I personally believe that as soon as you make the choice to get a dog it's a lifelong commitment and it's your responsibility to try whatever it takes even if you don't believe you'll like it to keep your dogs happy healthy and safe.What shelter did you adopt him from?I find it hard to believe they didn't make you aware of the DA issues that are pretty much common knowledge with this breed the shelters are usually really good about educating and preparing people who are interested in adopting APBT at least all the ones I've been to.Please don't get upset with me for saying this I'm not trying to down you but you really should have researched the breed in depth before making the decision to get one to many people don't and that's a BIG reason why there's so many in the shelters and part of the reason they have such a bad reputation.Zeus is my first APBT and I got him unexpectedly wasn't looking for a dog at the time but he was in need of a home and I couldn't leave him in the situation he was in.I didn't get the chance to research the breed before I got him so I hope you don't think I'm judging you I've had him 4yrs now and I'm still learning and believe me working on behavior issues that I could have handled a lot better.Just want you to know I loved all my dogs I've had in the past but Zeus and I have a bond and are closer then any of them.I really hope you keep a open mind and try everything til you find something that works for you and BOTH your dogs believe me he's well worth it.Please don't think I'm trying to bash you hope we can be friends and help each other out:woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Crate and rotate on limited space is doable. Do you have a fenced yard, dog run, tether, etc? You don't necessarily have to have one dog crated and the other loose. You can utilize your yard as an area of separation. What I did was build a small yard for my young dog to be outside during decent days while my old dog hangs out in the house. Periodically, I shut old girl in a bedroom (with a backup baby gate outside the door) and bring the youngster inside for a few hours of quality time, then she sleeps inside at night. It's trickier when it's rainy or cold, but my dogs have lived a crate-and-rotate lifestyle for 4 years now, and they are used to it. 

There is a period of adjustment, but its ultimately the safest thing. Starting it now when the dogs are not over-the-top aggro with each other is actually easier. At least they aren't attacking through crates like one of mine likes to do. That's not to say that your dogs can't enjoy the activities that they do enjoy together, like maybe walks or play outside (like you said they do). Hopefully your vet can rule out any treatable health issues causing this, but I think it's best to mentally prepare for what you may need to do as well.


----------

